# Cooper's first show today



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

First show-best of winners for 2 points. The judge said he was stunning!  He just turned 6 months old about a week and a half ago. He did a great job, in a big building, too! My goal was only to have him go around the ring and not carry his leash. I was able to bring him home for the night with the promise of not getting him dirty. Wish me luck on that! I put a soft band in his hair because he started rubbing the other one out! Aaaah.

My husband is coming tomorrow, so I am hoping to get a few nice pictures. Here's a crappy one, but I had to take a picture. So proud of my little guy.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz. he is indeed a handsome guy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Way to go!!!! He IS stunning!


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats! Indeed he is stunning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is so handsome. I didn't know you were planning on showing him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I knew he was gonna take after his big bro Jazz!!!!! LOL! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Why am I not surprised? That boy is totally stunning.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Love'em! Cooper is so handsome! Congratulations! Six months old and already a winner...of course he was already that in your book, eh? Just a matter of the judges seeing it too, which this one did! BTW, it wasn't a crappy photo at all...it was taken with pride, deservedly so! Enjoy the high...I'm sure it won't be the last one you feel with Cooper in the ring!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Cooper is just beautiful. Fabulous about your win. Keep up the good job Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations--he is indeed a stunner!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!! How exciting!!  and that's an adorable photo!! We need more photos!!  well done!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, he really is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Mini Cooper*

Outwest;

I agree with Lou---we definitely need more photos!

Thank you for sharing! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Today he got a major.  I'll post pictures when I get them.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

But of course! He is Cooper,! So nice that we know the silly side of him too! He is the greatest, Outwest. Be proud! Looking forward to hubby's pix...


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

He is stunning!! Congratulations on his show!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! WOW! WOW! Now waiting for the pics!!!! Hope you have a 'Wall Of Fame' started for Jazz and Cooper!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well done! Congrats!:cheers2: What a big accomplishment. He is truly gorgeous...I bet you're over the moon! :dancing2::clap2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We are very excited. He got a big rosette in the bred by exhibitor group yesterday. He shows again tomorrow. Wish him luck!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck !!!! 
Can't wait for pictures... I know.. Already said that  he just has such beautiful face/muzzle/eyes!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just want to let everyone know that I got to meet Cooper today, in person!!!! He is absolutely the most gorgeous boy and what a great personality!!!! I won't give away the show results....I'll let Outwest do that. 

It was so fun, they were short handed so my daughter Kaitlynn and I got to hold poodles before they went in the ring! Big responsibility since they were already sprayed up. My daughter fell in love with Pheobe, and absolutely gorgeous little mini with a HUGE personality!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wowie! He is one handsome little goober! And he is on fire! Way to go! Proud of you guys!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

N2, you were SO much help! She and her daughter just came to say hi and were instantly put to work. Thank goodness they showed up!

Cooper did a pee pee in the ring today! ROFLMAO Nothing like a 6 month old boy to put things in perspective. The poor little fellow had to stand for at least 30 minutes holding still before he showed today. He was SOOOO done. He went around the ring like a turtle! LOL 

Here he is afterwards. He was so happy to be done. He ended up with a major and 5 points for the weekend. We are thrilled. No matter how cute you are, you don't get a purple ribbon when you do a pee pee in the ring. 










It's okay, Coopie - we still love you. XOXO

PS I agree, Phoebe is absolutely adorable and quite the character!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh heck, I was in poodle heaven!!!! Seriously, if you ever need extra hands at a show call me! If I can't show myself at least I can be there!

Awesome 1st show for Cooper! He really is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Despite peepee in the ring that was quite a great first weekend. Congratulations Outwest! He should finish in no time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on a great first show!!!! Cooper is REALLY trying to one-up his big brother Hahaha!!! Peepeeing in the ring is tooooo funny!!! (Although it may not have been at the time hehehe!)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

cooper needs an eyebrow ring and a tat of some kind to go with his attitude! he has all the attributes of a rock star. love a rebel. peepee in the ring! tell it like it is, coop! yahoooo!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL Yah, that's why I posted that particular picture. He's kinda hunching down his head and giving a wry little grin.  He's a character!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, pee pee in the ring is no big thing - saw one of the Standard boys do it at Westminster this year!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You guys did super! He really is a gorgeous dog. Well, at least he didn't poo. That would really be embarrassing, huh. Have you heard of people putting match sticks (sulfur end out) up their rear before going in the ring to make them poo ahead of time? I heard of that trick a long time ago...never noticed anyone doing it or talking about it. Anyhow, big congrats!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Where was this show?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LEUllman, It was at LA Fairgrounds in Pomona, CA.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow big congratulations !!! What a pretty boy !


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, I've been away for a bit and already Cooper's snagged a Major!!! His photo is glorious...really, really exceptional looking boy! BIG, GIGANTIC, H-U-G-E congrats to you both!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you.  

This weekend was Cooper's second show weekend. He got Best of Variety (best of breed for minis) over specials (dogs that are already champions and going for a grand champion) - a 4 point major! It was so exciting. We knew there was something up when the judge put him up on the table a second time in the best of variety class then had him go down and back a second time. He is 7 months, just turned, and has both his majors.  

Today the judge awarded best of variety to one of the specials then turned and pointed at him and tried to give him best opposite sex, but the one she chose for best of variety was a male, too! Oh, my my my. Such are the ups and downs of dog shows.

His breeder took this picture of him today after taking his hair down. It looks like he is biting his lip. :act-up:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sounds like it's tough being a guy! :aetsch: seriously, though, your guy is a real contender, not a "coulda been." congratulations. and, oh, yes, keep those photos coming!:biggrin:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks awesome even with"his hair down!" Won't be long before those letters go in front of his name. Will you bring him home or stay out for GCh?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I do ringside with him, but that is proving to be an issue. He keeps looking for me in the ring. As far as grand champion, I think it would be fun.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cooper is just DELICIOUS!!!!!! You are going to have a houseful of champs!!!! You must have a good eye for picking pups!!! Now that Cooper is well on his way to a title, is Jazz headed to a Grand? Will you be doing Testing and then studding them? Wow, what a great future for them! Hope you have a wall ready for all those ribbons!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz just turned two, so he'll be tested. Not sure if he'll be bred. He has a different sort of pedigree. I'll need to color test him because there is a brown line and a red line on one side (rest is all black). He's already cut down. We were thrilled to get the champion on him without too much trouble.  But, that hair care on a show standard is not for the faint of heart. I would have had to keep it up another year and I didn't have it in me. With a mini, I might be able to do it!


----------



## mckatsfancy (Jun 9, 2014)

Congratulations !


----------

